# Luftstrom optimieren



## GladstoneGander (13. April 2014)

Der Sommer kommt mit großen Schritten und ich möchte meinen PC, den ich im Winter zusammenstellte für die heißen Tage fit machen.

Ich hab das Fractal Define R4 mit den zwei vorinstallierten Gehäuselüftern und meine CPU wird von einem Noctua NH-D14 gekühlt.

Da ich leider gerade keine Kamera zur Hand habe, mussten ein Bild des Gehäuses und meine immensen Paintskills ausreichen, um die momentane Situation zu verdeutlichen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blau: Mainboard
Orange: GraKa
Grün: Netzteil
Grau: Kühlkörper
Rot: Lüfter

Das mittlere Tray für Festplatten wurde entfernt und im unteren Teil befindet sich eine SSD und eine HDD.
Ich hätte also momentan noch Platz für 5 weitere Gehäuselüfter, möchte den PC aber weiterhin so ruhig wie möglich betreiben.
Platz wäre noch an folgenden Positionen:
-Vorne über dem bereits vorhandenen lüfter
-Über dem CPU Kühler (zwei Stück)
-Unten, neben dem Netzteil
-An der Seitenwand auf Höhe der GraKa

Geplant hatte ich folgendes:
-Vorne ein weiterer Lüfter (rein)
-Seitenwand (rein)
-Oben einer (raus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Frage:
Ist das ein guter Plan oder wird sich dort die warme Luft stauen, da zu wenig Lüfter die Luft nach draußen blasen?
Eventuell noch einen oben positionieren? Oder sollte vielleicht der Lüfter an der Seitenwand die Luft eher nach draußen als nach drinnen blasen?


----------



## timbo01 (13. April 2014)

Den Lüfter oben so weit nach links wie möglich, den in der Seitenwand kannst du eigentlich weglassen.
Der Zweite in der Front ist so in Ordnung.

Nach Möglichkeit drauf schauen das mehr Luft in das Gehäuse gefördert wird, als heraus. Dann hast du nicht so viele Probleme mit Staub (vorausgesetzt du nutzt für die einblasenden Lüfter Staubfilter)


----------



## DKdent (13. April 2014)

timbo01 schrieb:


> Den Lüfter oben so weit nach links wie möglich, den in der Seitenwand kannst du eigentlich weglassen.
> Der Zweite in der Front ist so in Ordnung.
> 
> Nach Möglichkeit drauf schauen das mehr Luft in das Gehäuse gefördert wird, als heraus. Dann hast du nicht so viele Probleme mit Staub (vorausgesetzt du nutzt für die einblasenden Lüfter Staubfilter)


 
Sorry, da muss ich leider widersprechen: Wenn mehr Luft hinein als hinaus befördert wird, entsteht ein Wärmestau. Das Prinzip einer effektiven Kühlung basiert auf eine möglichst effiziente, d.h. schnelle und verlurstarme, Wärmeabfuhr. Also lieber mehr Luft hinaus als hinein. Aber richtig ist, dass man auf einen Seitenlüfter verzichten sollte, da dieser zu Luftverwirbelungen führt und den Luftstrom (vorne rein + hinten raus) stört.


----------



## ricoroci (13. April 2014)

Grundsätzlich gilt (bei egal welcher Belüftung):
Weniger Luft rein als Luft raus.
ergo, ein leichter Unterdruck entsteht!


----------



## Sanyassin (13. April 2014)

Vorne mit zwei (relativ) langsam drehenden Lüftern die Luft rein und dann mit dem im Heck und dem oben (wie timbo schon angemerkt hat - weit links - am besten auch "hinter" dem CPU Kühler) - beide schneller drehend bzw. grösseren Luftdurchsatz - als die vorne, wieder raus.

Wie DKdent ausführt stört der Lüfter im Seitenteil den Luftstrom und sollte weg gelassen werden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. April 2014)

Nimm dein geplantes und drehe dein Netzteil so das der Lüfter von innen nach ausen bläst ist das aller beste.
Seitenteil Lüfter weglassen !


----------

